# Vor dem POSTEN bitte LESEN! :)



## ZAM (17. November 2009)

Hallo Community,

da in den letzten Jahren Gesuche im Forum für Beta-Tester zu verschiedenen, nützlichen Fan-Projekten rund um Euer und unser Hobby MMOs im buffed-Forum auftauchten. Bisher haben wir diese Threads entfernt, da sie speziell als Werbung gegen unsere Netiquette verstoßen. Damit sinnvolle Seiten jedoch nicht untergehen haben wir uns entschlossen, ein separates Forum für solche Vorstellungen und Gesuche einzurichten.

In diesem Forum könnt Ihr also Eure Fansite-Projekte vorstellen. Das umfasst eigene DKP-Systeme, nützliche Seiten für Gildenverwaltungen oder Tools etc. Ihr dürft auch gern Seiten vorstellen, die nicht Euch gehören. JEDOCH sind folgende Regeln zu beachten:

*Wir lasse Threads nicht stehen, die ...*
... Seiten vorstellen, die einen kommerziellen Hintergrund haben. Also Seiten mit denen der Betreiber Geld verdient bzw. verdienen will. Es geht dabei nicht um das reine Gegenfinanzieren der Server/Hosting-Kosten, aber um exzessive Einbinden von Werbebannern, Shops (Amazon-Store etc.), oder andere gewinnbringenden Quellen, die über einfache Finanzierung des Servers hinaus gehen.

.. reine "Werbung" Marke "schaut mal meine Seite an" beinhalten. Dafür gibt es das Design-Forum.

*Warum das Ganze?*

Im Internet gibt es zahlreiche Seiten mit nützlichen Features für Gamer, die nicht unentdeckt bleiben sollen. buffed.de bietet reichlich User mit unterschiedlichen Interessensgebieten im MMO-Sektor, die sicher gern die Projekte anschauen und nützlich finden. Im Gegenzug könnt Ihr diesen Usern sinnvolle Projekte zeigen, die sie noch nicht kennen oder die grad entstehen. *Als Gegenleistung möchten wir eigentlich nur einen Banner auf den Seiten, zurück zu buffed.de :-)*

*Auch Fansites anpreisen*
Ab sofort könnt Ihr auch Eure Fan- oder Community-Seiten anpreisen. Aber eine Bitte haben wir: Bitte platziert doch einen Backlink, bzw. Button zurück zu buffed.de auf Eure Seite oder unter Euer Streaming-Projekt. Danke :-)

*Twitch-Streams*
Es ist natürlich auch erwünscht, dass Ihr eure Twitch-Stream-Kanäle anpreist, sofern kein kommerzieller Gedanke dahinter steht. Wenn Ihr Euren Channel publiziert, abonniert bitte als Gegenleistung unseren Channel auf http://www.buffed.de/twitch

buffed-Banner findet Ihr auf http://www.buffed.de/Fansite-Banner/


*WICHTIGER HINWEIS*
Zwischen den in diesem Unterforum publizierten Inhalten und unserem Verlag Computec Media (sowie den zugehörige Abteilungen), besteht keinerlei Zusammenarbeit oder Zugehörigkeit. Wir distanzieren uns ausdrücklich von den angebotenen Inhalten der Thread-Ersteller.


----------



## ZAM (9. November 2011)

**Neu* Auch Fansites anpreisen*

Ab sofort könnt Ihr auch Eure Fan- oder Community-Seiten anpreisen. Aber auch hier gilt: *Bitte nicht ohne Backlink, bzw. Button zurück zu buffed*.de. :-)




Die Freigabe gilt übrigens auch weiterhin *nicht* für kommerzielle Seiten/Betreiber oder Seiten, die sich mit Werbebannern, eigenen Shops u.ä. finanzieren. Verbreitung von Links zu Seiten dieser Art, zählt weiterhin als Werbung.


----------



## ZAM (15. November 2013)

*Update* Kleine Änderung in der Formulierung zum Inhalt kommerziell getriebener Webseiten.


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2014)

*UPDATE*

*Twitch-Streams*
Es ist natürlich auch erwünscht, dass Ihr eure Twitch-Stream-Kanäle anpreist, sofern kein kommerzieller Gedanke dahinter steht. Wenn Ihr Euren Channel publiziert, abonniert bitte als Gegenleistung unseren Channel auf http://www.buffed.de/twitch

*UPDATE*
Hinweis zum Let's Play-Kanal auf hardwareclips entfernt, da dieser Service seit einiger zeit nicht mehr zu uns gehört.


----------



## ZAM (19. Februar 2015)

*Änderung*

*Auch Fansites anpreisen*
Ab sofort könnt Ihr auch Eure Fan- oder Community-Seiten anpreisen. Aber eine Bitte haben wir: Bitte platziert doch einen Backlink, bzw. Button zurück zu buffed.de auf Eure Seite oder unter Euer Streaming-Projekt. Danke :-)


----------

